# magnesium supplements?



## smiles

Hi,
I need some information on magnesium supplements. I think they can help for muscle tension. I am planning on buying magnesium citrate. How much is appropriate? Does the body absorb all of that magnesium or should I take more to adjust? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## X33

I actually read a study quite a while back on Mg + Vit. B6. It supposedly helps with shyness in some children. But it looks like you want to take it for muscle tension. I am not sure about the dosages but overdoing Mg. can cause GI problems.


----------



## smiles

thanks ag. I already bought the supplements.. they are magnesium silicate. The RDA for magnesium is 400 mg and my pills are the same. I don't think thats overdose right along with magnesium in my food?


----------



## X33

I think you should be ok. The upper limit for Mg is quite high.


----------



## Beggiatoa

HOw's it working for you?


----------



## NJexplorer313

I am confused here. Isnt Magnesium citrate a laxative for clearing your bowels? I have taken it before because I had a pancreatitus attack, and It had me on the toilet for like a day


----------



## nightmahr

I take some sort of magnesium... 500 mg a day. I'm pretty sure it's safe cause I've checked the amounts of everything I take well. I just take it because it helps antioxidants work better... or so they say.


----------



## NJexplorer313

OK, I just bought some 500MG Magnesium tablets as well. I will be taking these with my Centrum Multi vit, and Fish Oil.


----------



## Malfie

Why all these different forms of Magnesium? Which one specifically helps anxiety???


----------



## Beggiatoa

Magnesium in an important intracellular ion. That said, it's very important in the body. I looked up some articles that stated that chronic mag. deficiencies have been shown to cause mitral valve prolapse, muscle tension or general muscle pain and heavy set anxiety. Anyone here suffer from those things?

One of the ways magnesium works is by relaxing your blood vessels. This is one way it helps with anxiety. Another way is by lowering catecholamine levels in your body. In other words, it lowers stress hormones like epinephrine (Adrenaline). This is another way magnesium can help you relax. The are many other important functions in the body. I'm trying to get more information since I use this supplement myself to treat the problems stated above.

Another article by Dr. mercola (mercola.com) stated that magnesium deficiencies are common in the states and most people are unaware of this. I checked my own magnesium blood levels recently and it showed that I was deficient. So there you go.

The recommended daily dose is about 400 mg/day. If you're deficient, you'll need to intake some to counter the imbalance, then a little more to have a therapeutic effect. So if you're worried you'll be stuck in the ****ter, you'll need to take a whole lot of it to cause that effect.

The most absorbable form of magnesium in the citrate salt, or just magnesium citrate. I buy a brand from Solaray called magnesium asporotate that combines all of the best absorbable forms. 

I can tell you this have done wonders for my anxiety. It's practically gone.

I hope this helps anyone...


----------



## Beggiatoa

Another thing I wanted to add. It makes more sense to me that anxiety and related problems are due to a deficiency of something (such as magnesium) rather than due to some unknown and unexplained mechanish. 

What I like about magnesium is that it doesn't have a sedative effect on me. I don't feel drowsy or drugged as I do with anti-anxiety medication and best of all, there are no sexual side effects either. 

Before I started magnesium, I was a college drop out. After starting magnesium, I've been able to complete my second year of medical school and I'm still going strong. In addition, I shy away less from social situations and people. But this is just my theory.


----------



## Malfie

Beggiatoa said:


> I looked up some articles that stated that chronic mag. deficiencies have been shown to cause mitral valve prolapse, muscle tension or general muscle pain and heavy set anxiety. Anyone here suffer from those things?


Thanks for the info! I'm not sure I have mag. deficiency or not, as the anxiety for me is 100% social/when I go out. I have next to zero anxiety when at home, although I do get muscle tension and migraines. Wouldn't a person know though if they had mitral valve prolapse? This sounds serious. Is it the heart?



> The most absorbable form of magnesium in the citrate salt, or just magnesium citrate. I buy a brand from Solaray called magnesium asporotate that combines all of the best absorbable forms.


Thanks too for this. I was getting confused with all the various forms. I'll have to buy some and give it a try. How long before you notice any difference?


----------



## rancemuhamitz

I've been taking 250mg of Magnesium Citrate twice daily for the last week on top of the multivitamin I've been taking for a while. I'm not on any other medications or drugs, except for an occasional beer or three.

I haven't felt this good in years...


----------



## FairleighCalm

I take Solaray Potassium, Magnesium, Zinc capsules everyday. I feel better when I take them.


----------



## Beggiatoa

Read these

http://www.ctds.info/5_13_magnesium.html

http://george-eby-research.com/html/dep ... xiety.html


----------



## Panic Prone

Magnesium taurate is probably the best magnesium you can get. It's highly absorbed and you don't have to take as much as other forms like citrate. No gastro-problems either that I noticed. It's a little more expensive but it's well worth it. The vitamin shoppe sells some from cardiovascular research. Take 2 capsules and see how you feel. Magnesium is awesome!


----------



## bling

Very interesting reg calcium deposits, i have those, but my body was not producing calcitonin by the thyroid, so my calcium was not being metabolised properly, and depositing calcium in soft tissues. I'm now on Armour, nat thyroid med, and that contains calcitonin.

Checked my magnesium supplement which not taken for ages, and it is mag oxide, not good apparently. I will try the Solgar.


----------



## Wellington

Magnesium citrate/aspartate are some of the more absorbable forms I believe.. There is a couple more.


----------



## Wellington

The best site to buy supplements at is iherb.com, same day shipping and some of the best prices on the net in my opinion.. No not advertising but I buy alot there and they are rated high.


----------



## bling

This explains how we can be permantly in stress response due to lack of magnesium-


----------



## bling

I've been reading, don't take citrate if have kidney problems, also it advised speaking to a doctor, if taking other drugs, herbs etc.


----------



## rancemuhamitz

bling said:


> also it advised speaking to a doctor, if taking other drugs, herbs etc.


That same advice is on almost every supplement you can buy. It's just a legal disclaimer.


----------



## bling

No, they did list drugs, that might cause a problem. They were particularly talking about mag citrate. I didn't save that particularly website though.


----------



## Malfie

Magnesium Aspartate gave me major depression, and I don't usually suffer with depression :stu


----------



## Beggiatoa

Magnesium aspartate is always harmful to depressives. Instead, use Magnesium Taurate.


----------



## AndyLT

NJexplorer313 said:


> I am confused here. Isnt Magnesium citrate a laxative for clearing your bowels? I have taken it before because I had a pancreatitus attack, and It had me on the toilet for like a day


Ditto. Too much of Mg citrate can cause that.
Informational leaflet tells that you should lower the dose and take it during the meal, in such case.


----------



## bling

I've been taking mag citrate for the last few days, but only half of what they recommend and so far no problem with loose bowels.
What i have noticed is a surge in energy. I'm hypo as well. I haven't stopped today, spring cleaning, etc. and usually just the thought, makes me feel weak. Anyone else noticed this. I will change to taurate when i can get it, but will finish this bottle first. Would it work that quick?


----------



## bling

Wow, i took my temps today, as i'm hypo, and was normal by 3pm. I've only taken 2G of Armour today. Normally i would take 3 1/2G of Armour in two doses.
I read somewhere, not sure if it was on this forum, that someone had to reduce thyroid meds after taking magnesium. It just annoys me that until now i've been taking the wrong sort, and it was obviously doing naff all. No wonder my energy has been up.


----------



## Beggiatoa

Good news! I received my shipment of magnesium Taurate from Cardiovascular research. I had it shipped international to where I am so it cost me a small fortune...but neh..it's here! Since I can't have the luxury of making small orders, I also ordered a 1000 ct Magnesium Lactate SR from Niche pharmaceuticals. This huge bottle cost around $145. This might seem like a lot, but if you work out the price per pill, it's costs less than other formulas at around .14 cents per pill. It's just a large sum to put on the table at once. I also ordered zinc, ascorbyl palmitate, taurine, glycine and some querceting. I can finally get back to normal.

I just took two of the mag. taurate and I already feel the difference. Amazing. I read since this kind of magnesium is better absorbed you actually have to take less. I see why. Each pill contains 125 mg of mag taurate. Two is making me a bit sleepy, so one pill, maybe taken 3 or 4 times a day should cover it. That's also good news for my pockets.

I also read that to get the best effect, rapidly, you have to load up on magnesium for a week or two. Presumably, to quickly counter the effects of years of deficiency. This means two pills (in my case of 125 mg each, but normally 200 mg per pill) 3 or 4 times a day to load up on mag. Then you reduce the dose to one pill a few times a day. I'll post results in a week or so...


----------



## Beggiatoa

Panic prone, you're right, it is awsome. I am usually frowning. I have wrinkles on my forehead as a result. Funny feeling...my forehead feel heavy (relaxed!) ..I'm not frowning any more!


----------



## childofsolitude

Beggiatoa-Are your results physical or are they from something in the brain? Like do the heart palpitations and muscle tension go away or is a feeling of not being so anxious around other people?


----------



## bling

I'm taking 400mg of the citrate, and want to take a formula which in two tabs has 70mg of mag citrate, and 550mg taurine, plus b vits, theanine etc, and can take twice a day.
So this wouldn't be over doing it then?
Have you noticed you can do more physically without suffering so much. I've been digging the garden and normally would have neck and back ache by now.


----------



## Beggiatoa

yes, magnesium increases exercise tolerance. Usually, I would feel winded after any type of physical activity. I went running the other day and felt totally fine. I was tired from the run but I was breathing ok. I can't explain it. Normally, you should attain 400 mg mag daily. But experts recommend more for people in our condition so up the dose. /the citrate form might give you GI problems so try to switch to malate, glycinate or taurinate.

childofsolitude.

the effects I feel are everywhere. magnesium works on many places in the body so my results are in my brain and physical. My palpitations are gone, the anx is gone, I can think more clearly, I feel more secure...I can go on and on...


----------



## Beggiatoa

also, on another note, and this is a bit personal. But, my girlfriend admitted that she was cheating on the big time. Normally, my pre-magnesium self would have gone nuclear. Instead, my post-mag self took it cool and calmly. I just replied something like, Ok, you're choice, I'm moving on bla bla bla. I'm not stressing about it as much as I would had I been anxious, paranoid..etc. 

Mag mag mag...how much I love thee...


----------



## childofsolitude

Beggiatoa-I don't know if you posted this or not but what's the brand that you're using and can it be found in stores or only online? I'm interested in magnesium and will try it if my current supplements/herbs don't work after 30 days.


----------



## bling

That's great, it probably annoyed her even more with the fact you dealt with it like that. It is a great feeling knowing you can cope with stressful situations. Talking about palpatations and stressful situations, I normally take Seredyn, and last week took 2 caps before going out. I only take these as needed and they normally work great. On the bus i got shortness of breath and thought i was going to get panic attack. Then i was queuing in a shop and had anxiety again, it felt like the old days, and haven't had this for awhile. The magnesium hasn't helped with the palps yet, maybe need more time, and i don't know why the Seredyn made me react like that. I'm going to throw away and open new pot, as wonder if they have gone off or something, as carrying around in bag. I'm taking the other formula okay. The Seredyn is more powerful though. I'm going to buy some mag.taurate to try on its own. The magnesium is great though, i'm doing so much more, without the aches and pains. I'm having some chiro tomorrow, and normally takes me ages to recover from it, so it will be interesting to see this time.


----------



## Beggiatoa

you can buy all of the ingredients in Seredyn on their own that it can save you money. It's not how many herbs you throw into a formula, it's how much of each one you're getting. 

How much mag are you taking? I heard of people taking 226% the RDA. The rda is 400 mg per day. so you can imagine how much that is. I've taken as much as 1600 mg in a day and I've felt fine. It seems the upper limit for mag in very, very high. Experiment until you find the dose that works for you.


----------



## Beggiatoa

Also, bling, magnesium, even seredyn would work better if you took them regularly. I also like to take 400 mg mag right before bed. It helps me sleep and I feel better in the morning.


----------



## bling

I opened new pot today, as had an appointment, and they worked fine. I do get sleepy though from the herbs, and it will be interesting to try the mag.taurate without the other stuff. Something really calms me in that formula, i used to think it was the l-theanine, before i knew mag could do that. I've tried l-theanine seperately, and doesn't have same affect, and tried to find out how much they use in formula, but they wouldn't tell me. I really don't like the herbs, but as i've got several pots i better use it. I'm was taking 400mg citrate, and a balance for nerves formula, which has taurine in. After what you said, i started taking this twice a day. I'm going on line to order the mag. taurate shortly. I could sort of copy the Seredyn formula, but omit the herbs. I might not even need the l-theanine. I'm just going to experiment, but if it is just the mag.taurate that has that affect on me, it is something that needs shouting about. I'm even thinking about driving lessons again, failed loads of times through nerves, and hate sitting with a stranger in a car for 2 hours, each time. I couldn't cope with the social interactions it entailed. Since discovering the Seredyn ie mag taurate maybe, i have done more than i could before, like going to get hair done, getting my back problem sorted, all things that i would avoid normally.
Magnesium rocks!!!


----------



## Beggiatoa

good luck bling! I read in a site recently, "Magnesium is an aspirin for emotions!" Keep us posted!


----------



## outOfThisWorld

When are people taking their magnesium supplements? With meals or on an empty stomach? I have read taking calcium at the same time can impact on absorption of magnesium so am thinking empty stomach is best.
I have also read something like magnesium is increased when taken with Vitamin B6. Has anyone taken B6 as well and noticed any results. At the moment I am on around 600Mg magnesium glycinate daily.


----------



## bling

I take morning dose on a empty stomach
It depends when i remember to take it. Yes i've heard b6 is good one to take with mag, but haven't tried it yet. I am going to take niacinamide B3. I wonder if it is a good idea to take a b complex, as isolated b vits can cause an imbalance, or take b6 or b3 or whatever with a complex.


----------



## bling

Meant to say about calcium. People tend to get too much calcium anyway, so personally i would just take the magnesium. I take D3 and boron with my magnesium.


----------



## Malfie

I'd been reading how wonderful Magnesium was, so about a month ago I started taking 400mg per day of Mag. Aspartate. It made me feel relaxed and I slept deep, but it also caused me to feel very depressed, so I threw it away.

Someone on here recommended Mag. Taurate instead, so five days ago I started taking that. It doesn't cause me to feel depressed, but I don't feel anything from it at all. I might as well be taking sugar pills and yet I've been reading such good things about Mag. Taurate for anxiety :stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah

Careful with yer dose on magnesium - I accidentally took 3 at once (when I was meant to take three per day at mealtimes) and my breathing went really bad and shallow  Sure enough thats a side effect / overdose effect .. oopsie **wheeze cof cof**


----------



## Beggiatoa

magnesium aspartate is ALWAYS harmful to depressives.

magnesium glycinate makes me sleepy...good for insomniacs.

Magnesium taurate is my personal choice..


----------



## styler5

How long am I supposed to take it to feel the effect? I had been on it for 3 weeks and nothing happened.


----------



## Beggiatoa

how much are you taking? And which one are you taking? both those factors severly affect your experience with it. PM me


----------



## nadinek

beggotia,

can you post your reply to the previous poster here? I am interested in knowing the answer as I have been taking the supplements for sometime and noticed nothing... I took magnesium oxide 500 mg for about a couple of weeks with no noticebale difference.


----------



## Beggiatoa

Only 4% of the magnesium oxide is absorbed by the body. So you will never get a decent concentration in your body to get an effect. That's why you don't feel anything. Try magnesium taurate or magnesium glycinate instead..

Better yet, read it from his mouth..er...keyboard.

http://george-eby-research.com/html/dep ... xiety.html


----------



## styler5

I forgot which compound it was. All I remember is it was coated red oval capsule. But I was definitely taking at least RDV or more.(2 capsules/day)


----------



## Beggiatoa

If I didn't feel anything, then that particular compound wasn't working. Magnesium is different than anything else I've taken in that I feel an effect almost immediately. You have to experience it to understand. The RDA is 400 mg, in canada I think it's 800 mg? So I don't go by that. One dose for me is 400 mg. I take 3 a day.


----------



## nadinek

thanks beggiatoa,

Do you know of a good brand for magnesium glycinate? Most popular brands use mag oxide. Also, if you take 800 mg or more dont you have to worry about its laxative effect? There is a product out there, liquiod oral magnesium citrate (citroma- otc), used as a laxative and on the product it says not to use it more than 7 days as it can cause your colon to become laxative dependent and stop functioning?? I remember reading you are a med student so maybe you can answer this question... this really worries me.


----------



## Beggiatoa

The forms of magnesium that have a laxative effects are the ones NOT absorbed well. So they stay in your gut, absorb water and give you a memorable diarrhea. The other forms, Taurate, glycinate, malate DO absorb better. So these will not give you the laxative effect. Also, if you take it with Boron, your body will absorb more of it. Mag. citrate is good, but too much of it can have a laxative effect for the reason stated above. Also, a 200 mg pill is mostly citrata and has very little magnesium. Hope it helps.


----------



## nadinek

thanks... do you know of a good brand out there that carries magnesium glycinate?


----------



## Beggiatoa

I use one by Carlson labs. It goes under the name of CHELATED MAGNESIUM.


----------



## rickreeves1

Is there something similar to Seredyn that is not as expensive? Can I get Magnesium Taurinate locally with the other supplements included? Is it safe to take with the anti-anxiety drug, Buspirone HCL?

Thanks


----------



## ju_pa

Lindt 99% chocolate has worked well for me. Cacaos are the richest source of magnesium. I am not sure how well are supplements working but when I put on piece of lindt chocolate under my tongue I can feel the relaxation and the energy. For me it hasn't made my anxiety worse. It helps me smile and feel relaxed.


----------



## xboxfreak

I have been taking Magnesium (Citrate form - 400mg) at night but recently have been thinking I should up my dose and take it during the day. The current kind I have is from Soloray and has Vitamin D as well as some Calcium. It seems weird they would put Calcium in a Magnesium formula but I think they are trying to keep the two balanced. I think I may switch to Magnesium Taurate when I run out.

Thanks for all the research Beggiatoa. Is Magnesium still working well for you?


----------



## Beggiatoa

xboxfreak said:


> Thanks for all the research Beggiatoa. Is Magnesium still working well for you?


I definitely know when I don't take it but I no longer get the rush I used to before. This doesn't mean that it's not working, maybe just that my body is used to it or something.

I have an intractable magnesium deficiency caused by impaired mineral transports. I don't know what to do about that. I've been using over 1 gram per day for almost a year and I'm still deficiency so what ever I supplements is being filtered by my kidneys instead of being reabsorbed.

This site has some ideas as to why.

http://www.mgwater.com/inmgdef.shtml

One of the reasons is Adrenal problems which seems to be a recurring theme with me. Either way, I still get benefits from taking daily. It's best if you use if with B6.

I've also experimented with magnesium chloride (pills and liquid), magnesium malate, magnesium lactate and I make my own magnesium bicarbonate liquid concentrate that I add to bottled water.

recipe is here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...gnesium-bicarbonate-drink-tastes-sweet-46555/

I also found a magnesium glycinate/lysine chelate that seems cool. I'm just waiting for a reason to buy it


----------



## bigrobt

i read an article saying that lack of calcium and magnesium can cause anxiety
i realized that i had lack of calcium all my life, i'm not sure of my magnesium but i'll make some blood tests to see
do you think that if i take calcium and magnesium my anxiety will minimize?
(sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Beggiatoa

Forget the calcium. It's in everything you eat. Magnesium is probably lacking. Go ahead and help yourself to a heaping serving.


----------



## bigrobt

Beggiatoa said:


> Forget the calcium. It's in everything you eat. Magnesium is probably lacking. Go ahead and help yourself to a heaping serving.


well, not really...i'm 19 and everytime i did a blood test calcium was low everytime, and it's not the food, i drink a lot of milk and orange juice:blank


----------



## thaswasup

wow i just took about 400mg of magnesium glycinate and all i can say is that it really does help with anxiety, i feel all relaxed lol


----------



## Glasya Labolas

smiles said:


> Hi,
> I need some information on magnesium supplements. I think they can help for muscle tension. I am planning on buying magnesium citrate. How much is appropriate? Does the body absorb all of that magnesium or should I take more to adjust?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Many people are deficient in magnesium. Most prominently, it is important for bone health, but it has myriad biological roles within the human body.

Magnesium supplementation should not be necessary if you consume green leafy vegetables, such as spinach or kale, every day. If you cannot do this, a magnesium supplement once or twice per week should be sufficient.


----------



## JimiPePPeroni

What about Magnesium Orotate and/or Malate? I heard especially the latter is quite helpful for restoring emotional balance, which in result may/could be helpful for SAD.


----------



## robertz

Beggiatoa, are you still taking magnesium ? I know from your recent posts that you are taking selenium. Did you stop taking magnesium ?


----------



## sleepytime

I've been taking magnesium glycinate 400mg for the last couple of months and I feel my mood has improved overall. My anxiety may have improved very slightly too, far from what I would call a cure but I still think I've benefited a lot from taking it considering the positive impact it's had on my mood.


----------



## RockIt

How about magnesium oxide/stearate? I just started taking this, but I will change if the other forms mentioned are superior.


----------



## sas111

Why not just bath in it? ...Epsom salt baths do wonders for the skin & magnesium deficiency.
I just got out of one =], my skin is soooo soft.


----------



## Barbapapa

The best form of magnesium is Chloride taken orally (magnesium oil doesn't absorb through skin. It's a myth.)

Oxide has only 4% bioavailability. It's junk and will only make you piss through your backdoor :afr

Through my knowledge and research the best cost/effect is magnesium Citrate. Bioavailability 11-15%.


----------



## beachroad

I've take 1000 mg. of Magnesium a day with no issues. Was told that was safe. It does make you very alert I discovered, so best to take it earlier in the day. Maybe split it up so you take on 500 mg. capsule in the a.m. and then another later in the afternoon. It has slightly improved my social anxiety effects. I do notice a difference. At the moment I'm taking 800 mg. now. Haven't had any side effects or bowel issues, but everyone responds differently. If you have side effects, reduce the .mg. Maybe just take one capsule a day instead of two.


----------



## Xande

beachroad said:


> I've take 1000 mg. of Magnesium a day with no issues. Was told that was safe. It does make you very alert I discovered, so best to take it earlier in the day. Maybe split it up so you take on 500 mg. capsule in the a.m. and then another later in the afternoon. It has slightly improved my social anxiety effects. I do notice a difference. At the moment I'm taking 800 mg. now. Haven't had any side effects or bowel issues, but everyone responds differently. If you have side effects, reduce the .mg. Maybe just take one capsule a day instead of two.


WOW lol. I take 300mg a night and get real drowsy within the hour. If I took 1,000mg I probably would wake up hours late.

What type of magnesium?


----------



## lazy

Barbapapa said:


> The best form of magnesium is Chloride taken orally (magnesium oil doesn't absorb through skin. It's a myth.)
> 
> Oxide has only 4% bioavailability. It's junk and will only make you piss through your backdoor :afr
> 
> Through my knowledge and research the best cost/effect is magnesium Citrate. Bioavailability 11-15%.


Is this why my capsules are about a gram in mass, and the label is 150mg per pill?

I wonder if the excess damages your intestine linings?


----------



## beachroad

Xande said:


> WOW lol. I take 300mg a night and get real drowsy within the hour. If I took 1,000mg I probably would wake up hours late.
> 
> What type of magnesium?


Oh wow you get drowsy? I guess that just goes to show you that we're all affected by things differently. We have to assess for ourselves what works best.

These were the two Magnesium bottles I've tried recently. This one was the 500 mg. bottle that I had used first with great results:

http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Life-...ef=sr_1_5?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1318290352&sr=1-5

When I ran out I was at a different store and they didn't have that one so I decided to go with this 400 mg. bottle and that was just as good:

http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Made-H...N1CG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1318290100&sr=8-5


----------



## Barbapapa

lazy said:


> Is this why my capsules are about a gram in mass, and the label is 150mg per pill?


May be... can you check the label which form of magnesium is in it?



lazy said:


> I wonder if the excess damages your intestine linings?


Doubt it, it's still magnesium which isn't fully absorbed. Even if it does, the pros outweighs the cons


----------



## Barbapapa

beachroad said:


> Oh wow you get drowsy? I guess that just goes to show you that we're all affected by things differently. We have to assess for ourselves what works best.


You can get drowsy only from Magnesium Taurate because it's bind with amino acid Taurine which is a muscle relaxant by itself.


----------



## Xande

beachroad said:


> Oh wow you get drowsy? I guess that just goes to show you that we're all affected by things differently. We have to assess for ourselves what works best.
> 
> These were the two Magnesium bottles I've tried recently. This one was the 500 mg. bottle that I had used first with great results:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Life-...ef=sr_1_5?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1318290352&sr=1-5
> 
> When I ran out I was at a different store and they didn't have that one so I decided to go with this 400 mg. bottle and that was just as good:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Made-H...N1CG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1318290100&sr=8-5


Oh yeah, I take Doctor's Best chelated magnesium. First time I took 100mg, I felt my whole body just relax instantly. Happened for a few days in a row, now it doesn't hit me instantly or relax my whole body like before but still helps with sleep at 300mg. Haha sometimes I feel it more than other times, not sure what factors into it, maybe empty stomach or lack of sleep day before not sure, but sometimes i take 300mg and within the hour I'm stumbling around haha. And I've tried various sleep meds, not saying magnesium is strongest but it's decent strength and I enjoy that I don't have to take another med to sleep.

Might try the ones you suggest above, haha but knowing me, I'll probably stick to what I like.


----------



## The Professor

mg glycinate is the best


----------



## lazy

Barbapapa said:


> May be... can you check the label which form of magnesium is in it?


It's the citrate one, is it a standard for companies to take account the bioavailability? Like only getting ~10% of the advertised number on the label?


----------



## Gen

epsom salts are also made with magnesium. just another way to have it!


----------



## Xande

lazy said:


> It's the citrate one, is it a standard for companies to take account the bioavailability? Like only getting ~10% of the advertised number on the label?


Some do, some don't. Doctor's Best chelated magnesium will show the amount of magnesium glycinate (chelated) and the amount of elemental magnesium you're actually getting.


----------



## wculley

*Magnesium*

I started a new job about six months ago and two months into the job I started having anxiety attacks whenever anyone stands over me while I am on the computer, I get so nervous that I am unable to finish my work because my hand that was on the mouse would shake so bad. This freaked me out. I have started taking magnesium 500 mg and it has only been 2 days now and I feel a difference! I never would have thought about a magnesium deficiency however, I will see how Iam feeling when I get back to work.:yes

So Far So Good!


----------



## gilmourr

What are the dangers of taking magnesium? Looking at past posts magnesium taurate seems like one of the best.

I ask because vitamin B6 presented a lot of issues. I kept to the DV of 100 mg and my levels were 360 nmol/L at a max of 96 nmol/L, 4 times over the limit (in only 1 month).

Now I think it's caused insomnia, headaches, weakness and my med to stop working. Which is why I would love it if someone can REALLY explain how much would REALLY not be overdoing it.

I was thinking maybe 200 mg/day. But I'm gonna get my mag levels checked first. Not going to add stuff if my body is within range


----------



## (onvacation)

http://www.amazon.com/Peter-Gillhams-Natural-Vitality-Orange/dp/B000OQ49ZW


----------



## ciro

Magnesium is very effective mineral for many conditions. It helps reducing muscle pain, fatigue, it also helps with headaches and migraines. It works best with group B vitamins, especially vitamin B6. Supplements are good way to increase your intake.

But rather choose organic forms like magnesium citrates or gluconates - they have higher absorption rate than non-organic forms like magnesium oxide.

Even better way is to take magnesium as part of your diet from food. In that case the absorption and bio-availability is the highest. Here is an example list with many magnesium rich foods: http://www.foodtips.org/magnesium-foods/


----------



## jackbarrett

Best absorbed is magnesium chelate. All important minerals should be chelated. To learn why, read this.

Magnesium oxide is the most dense magnesium compound and the one most often used in mineral supplements and multivitamins. It contains 300 mg of elemental magnesium per 500 mg tablet, but is extremely poorly absorbed. Only about 4% of its elemental magnesium is absorbed or about 12 mg out of a 500 mg tablet.

Magnesium carbonate contains 125 mg of elemental magnesium per 500 mg tablet, but is poorly absorbed.

Chelated magnesium (magnesium glycinate) is magnesium bound in a complex of glycine and lysine. It is easily absorbed and highly bioavailable. The magnesium (elemental) content per tablet or capsule is usually 100 mg.

Magnesium orotate contains only 31 mg of elemental magnesium per 500 mg tablet. However, it is well absorbed and has been found highly effective in daily intakes of 3000 mg (186 mg elemental).

Magnesium citrate contains 80 mg of elemental magnesium per 500 mg tablet. It is far better absorbed than is magnesium oxide. The water soluble form (Natural Calm) contains 205 mg of elemental magnesium per teaspoon, is totally soluble in hot water and is highly bioavailable.

Magnesium maleate contains 56 mg of elemental magnesium per 500 mg tablet.

Magnesium gluconate contains 27 mg of elemental magnesium per 500 mg tablet. It is easily absorbed and quick acting

Most of the forms would disturb your stomach but that never happened with chelated. Helped for arrhythmias and nervousness here.


----------



## htbmuscles

*supplements*

I don't recommend supplements, they give size, but fattening on lower belly, I faced some breathing problem as results of creatine, so stopped supplements completely, you can create own supplements with pea and soybeans.. also lots of preservatives are linked to Cancer.. here is diet and routine u can use for bigger muscles, surely supplements will give more size, but have side effects and won't add to actual strength and can cause other diseases..

Best is stay active, dance, use only stairs (no lift), walk to nearest shop, get good sleep and stay happy

Eat Yogurt, raw paneer, drink hot milk bedtime, drink lots of water, eat fruits and salads, drink green tea morning first thingand eat little salad before lunch and Dinner. 
Dip handful of whole grains (Black grams, peas, peanuts, pulses) in cup of water overnight and eat in morning.

You can follow following diet and fitness tips for better results: -

Diet: 
---- 
A good tip is prefer vegetarian food, have 5 time meals rather. Eat yogurt, curd in mrng and evening.

You can have seafood also.

Drink 1 cup of green tea empty stomach.

breakfast of cereals, daliya, oats and egg only, with bread . 2 bananas followed by hot milk

Lunch u can have beans on bread, 1 plate dal rice or 2-3 breads with baked/ boiled vegetables

Have milk shake/ fruit cake/ banana with hot milk in evening/ sprout mix/ 2 brown breads with cheese

have light dinner, eat some salad and u can have 2-3 breads and with gravy, pulses or pasta with not much of cheese. You can use home made salsa

Drink plain hot milk with only little sugar or green tea bed time.

avoid soda/aerated drinks (mainly diet Soda), chicken, beef, pork, cheese, pizzas and junk food. 
Avoid rice at night. you can treat yourself on weekend with these food, but keep activity level high on weekend

learn some recipes for healthy food. You can look for alternates like fish, crab, prawns, Soya, Mushrooms etc.. 
.

Exercise: 
Divide muscles in 4 groups 
Chest / triceps 
Back/ Biceps 
legs/ forearms 
Lower back / Shoulders (lower back: good morning, deadlifts, clean and press)

Chest / Triceps: 
Bench press, dumbell Flies/ Curls (lying on bench), inclined dumbell press, pecdec 
overhead dumbell tricep curl, narrow grip bench press, narrow hands push ups, dips, bending triceps dumbell curl, overhead barbell tricep curl

Shoulders/ Legs: 
Shoulder press with dumbells, shoulder press with barbell backside, military press, front dumbell raises, side dumbell raises, shoulder shruggs 
Squats, spot running, lunges, Calve raises, dumbell squats, leg pullies

Back / Biceps: 
Pull ups, Front Pullovers, back pullovers, barbell rowing, dumbell rowing, single dumbell raises, 
Biceps curl with dumbell, hammer curls, biceps curls with barbell, biceps curl with bend barbell, concentration curl, reverse curls

You can combine Abs/ wrists workout each alternatively with above muscle groups, you can do wrist curls with light dumbells, barbells, reverse curls etc. For abs you can do crunches, leg raises etc.

Reps: 
For 1st month make stamina and muscle strength in you. Do sets of 15-20-25 reps with light weights (reducing weights increasing reps)

You will become lean and well shaped with above workout

Now come to gain muscle size, start with moderate heavy weight now, u will do 12-10-8 reps now (increasing weight reducing reps), if require take someone help to lift heavy weights. We call it spotting.


----------



## alessandramorris684

What are the benefits of magnesium in a supplement?
Hi, I wanted to seek some help. Are Supplements with Magnesium Stearate Safe? Or any supplements with magnesium good for the body. How much magnesium show we intake. Need your thoughts on this. Thank you.


----------

